# Empress Plantation Quitman, GA



## mecicon (Aug 24, 2014)

For anyone in the area Empress Plantation is a beautiful property for quail, turkey, duck and deer. Here are a few pictures I will post a video later. PM me for contact information. I am not affiliated with the property.


----------



## mecicon (Aug 24, 2014)

<p>Leaving Empress Plantation from Prince of Vizsla on Vimeo.</p>


A short video leaving the grounds @ Empress Plantation.


----------



## coveyrise (Aug 25, 2014)

I was under the impression that he did not have any more openings for members. Do you know if he does ?


----------



## mecicon (Aug 25, 2014)

coveyrise said:


> I was under the impression that he did not have any more openings for members. Do you know if he does ?



Yes, he does. Excellent guy trying to create something special.


----------



## maker4life (Aug 25, 2014)

Is Charlie Ward still leasing it?


----------



## mecicon (Aug 26, 2014)

maker4life said:


> Is Charlie Ward still leasing it?



Don't know who's name is on the lease.


----------



## coveyrise90 (Aug 28, 2014)

Its Craig something I think. Cant remember his last name. He had a couple openings as a month or so ago. Nice place and a good value. If I wasn't already involved in my club, I'd be all over this.

Adam


----------



## OILMAN (Aug 29, 2014)

Craig Duke is in charge of the lease. Its a beautiful place and the best value I've found in South GA. I've heard plenty of birds everytime I've been out. And I always see a few just driving around.


----------

